# Can a nurse explain results of sperm sample test plz?



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi,
my DP's sperm is of normal count, the motility is variable (one reading was 10% motile, the next 59% motile) but the abnormal forms have returned @ 85% and 69%....do these levels indicate that pregancy would not be possible??

They also found white blood cells in the last sample 

TIA, Debbie


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Debbie,

I am not a nurse and therefore cannot answer your question directly, but after our SA I found this webpage, 
http://www.med-direct.co.uk/mens-fertility/semen.html
If you scroll down it gives you an idea of what would be normal, and it also mentions that sometimes white blood cells can be present.

My Dh had next to no sperms in his sample and those that were present were all poor motility and morphology, however we were still told that ICSI tx might be possible.

I think the best thing you can do if possible is talk to a fertility specialist hunnie, they will know your options for sure and may even be able to highlight any ways in which the count could be improved.

Good luck chick

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

